# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Rrjeti kompjuterik >  Aktiviteti ne LAN shume i larte

## aldo-1.618

Kam nje Laptop ne rrjetin tim.
Ndodh dicka anormale.Kur shoh statusin e lidhjes shof qe Numri i paketave te derguara eshte shume i larte ,3 milione paketa,nderkohe qe une nuk jam ne internet.
Ndonjehere normalizohet por te shumten e kohes rri ashtu.Nderkohe aktiviteti per paketat e marra eshte normal.
Cfar mund te kete.Ku shkon gjithe ky informacion.
Ju lutem me ndihmoni.

----------


## edspace

Aldo, 

Po shikon statistikat e gjithë rrjetit (psh: routerit ku lidhen të gjithë kompjuterat) apo vetëm të lidhjes tënde? 

E shikon të njëjtin aktivitet që kur ndez kompjuterin, apo vetëm pasi ke përdorur ndonjë program të caktuar? Çfarë programesh janë hapur në kompjuter? 

Çfarë sistemi operativ pëdor? Çfarë lidhje ke me rrjetin? Sa kompjutera janë në rrjet? Mos vallë kompjuteri yt është portëkalimi ndërmjet LAN dhe Internetit (psh: ICS)? Mos ke krijuar ndonjë lidhje urë (network bridge)?

Mos ke ndarë dokumenta me kompjuterat e tjerë në rrjet? Mos ke instaluar programe si Kazaa, eDonkey, eMule që ndajnë dokumentat në Internet?


Së pari, mbylli të gjithë programet, çaktivizo antivirusin, firewall, etj. Hap panelin e kontrollit  > lidhjet e rrjetit. Kliko dy herë mbi lidhjen që ke me rrjetin dhe shiko a do ndalojë aktiviteti. Nëse nuk ke aktivitet, atëherë e ka pasur fajin një prej programeve që mbylle. Hap një nga programet që mbylle dhe shiko nëse do ketë aktivitet të vazhdueshëm. Prit 5-10 minuta dhe hap programin tjetër. Vazhdo kështu deri sa të gjesh programin që shkakton aktivitetin. 

Nëse ka kompjutera të tjerë në rrjet që lidhen me kompjuterin tënd, sigurohu që ata kompjutera janë shuar, ose çaktivizo ndarjen e skedarëve dhe printerit. Këtë mund ta bësh duke klikuar butonin _vetitë_ në të njëjtën dritare ku shikon statistikat e paketave dhe pastaj çaktivizo _File and Printer Sharing_. 

Nëse vazhdon të kesh aktivitet, mund të gjesh numrin e portës që është duke dërguar informacion, ose akoma më mirë, emrin e programit që ka hapur lidhjen. Për të parë këtë informacion, hap _start > run > cmd_ dhe shkruaj komandën [ *netstat -a -b* ]. Aty do shikosh një listë të programeve që kanë lidhje në rrjet. Kjo mund të të ndihmojë të identifikosh programin që po shkakton aktivitetin.

Gjithashtu mund të përdorësh komandën [ *netstat -e* ] për të parë jo vetëm numrin e paketave, por edhe numrin e bajteve të shkëmbyer. 

Nëse nuk arrin të gjesh shkakun e aktivitetit, mund të instalosh edhe programe që përgjojnë të gjithë trafikun që shkëmben kompjuteri yt dhe të japin më shumë detaje se çfarë informacion po shkëmbehet. Këta programe quhen _sniffer_ dhe mund t'i gjesh shumë lehtë në google; Provo Ether Detect Packet Sniffer. 

Nëse ende nuk arrin të zgjidhësh problemin, hidh në forum rezultatin e komandave netstat më lart.

----------


## aldo-1.618

Edspace ,
faleminderit per ndihmen.
E provova me kete programin qe me the ti.Ky tregon te gjitha komunikimet,madje numrin e paketave dhe me ke shkembehen paketat.
Por me cudit dicka, risetova NIC (numri i paketave te derguara mbas risetimit behet 0) dhe ekzekutova programin qe me dhe ti.Mbas dy oresh pash kompjuterin dhe numri i paketave qe kishte transmetuar kishte shkuar 4000000 paketa .
Nderkohe kur e pash me ate programin nuk rezultonin kaq paketa te derguara.
Mos eshte karta e rrjetit me probleme.Ose windowsi jo fut kot.

te dhenat e PC

-Laptop NEC
-Windows XP sp2 PRO
-Interneti vjen ne nje PC tjeter nga ku behet share dhe u jepet te gjithe PC-ve te tjere.(perfshi edhe laptopin per te cilin po flasim)

----------

